# R2 Algs for Other Orientations



## byu (Mar 15, 2009)

I find it hard to remember to orient the UBR piece at the end of an R2 solve. I was wondering if there are algs for shooting to BRU and RUB in R2 corners?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 15, 2009)

I've posted "algs" in another thread started with the same question.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 15, 2009)

You can simply use the orientation algs plus/minus an R2.


----------

